# New to IM.com Need help with roids



## Boomer182 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am total newb to roids. I was referred to this site, by a friend. I am wanting big gains. I am a roofer, and a avid gym rat. I am just about at my max without alternative help. My wife is worried about not being able to have another child, which I have reassured her will not be a factor, and the whole cycling on and off, and loosing mass on my cycle off. This is what I am thinking about ordering, but I want to know honest opinions on it. My goal is to get as big as I can possibly get. I am currently 6"1 and 207. I am on the hellraiser work out. 

My diet:
Meal 1: 2 whole eggs
1 cup egg whites
1 cup of oatmeal

meal 2:
steak and 1 cup of yams

meal 3:
8 oz chicken breast
1 cup of brown rice

meal 4:
8 oz chicken breast
1 cup yams

meal 5:
8 oz chicken breast
1 cup of brown rice

meal 6:
2 whole eggs and 3 table spoons of peanut butter all natural.

Suppliments:
Universal Animal Vitamins
Universal Cuts 2x a day
Universal Mstack before work out
3k amino acid before work out
3k amino acid after

Yes I have read on here and Animal doesn't have a good rep on here, but I have seen big gains since starting it 6 weeks ago. 

I am just wanting a anabolic that will not effect my " potency" for the wifes sake lol. What can I take? All I want is big muscle gain, some toning, and no potency loss.

TIA and I am glad to have found this site.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 26, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Boomer182* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 26, 2011)

welcome to the board bro... check out becoming an elite member.  There are a ton of really knowledgable members, along with tons of ebooks with all the steroid info you could possibly want. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Boomer182 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Prince


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 26, 2011)

fuck ya! muhahahaha


----------



## gixxermaniak (Nov 26, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Boomer182 (Nov 26, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> fuck ya! muhahahaha



Jimmy?


----------



## Boomer182 (Nov 26, 2011)

gixxermaniak said:


> Welcome



Thank you


----------



## Boomer182 (Nov 26, 2011)

Can I take Universal Animal Vitamins with this?

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Super-DMZ Rx

and the off cycle?
http://www.precisionpeptides.com/store/SERMS/Clomiphene citrate [50mg%20x%2060ml]%20vial.html


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 27, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> Jimmy?



glad to see you made it.


----------



## Deja Vu (Nov 27, 2011)

I roof too when there are no houses to build. Good money but hard ass work. Gotta really pack in the food to make gains AND roof.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 28, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## theboneman (Dec 2, 2011)

ill anser your question for you.if you really care about your wife and that baby, and im sure you do!!!!, then stay clear from all the shit until she gets pregnant, enjoy all the sex now cause that will end when the baby shows up hahaha. really learn all about how to do it right, and all about pct etc, etc, then do what ya want, because every day that goes by on the shit, will get harder and harder to concieve, i had 3 kids like ordering pancakes, and cant get #4 for the life of me and ive tried it all, and even tried pct treatments. i got the johnson working good but its that quality sperm they need and like i said, the more you juice the less shot ya got, so go give your girl all the loving you can and then blast off when shes pregnt. trust me you may laugh but when that kid is sleeping w/ mommy you aint getting none hahaha good luck.


----------



## brazey (Dec 2, 2011)

Good advice. Welcome to the board boomer.


----------

